# Virginia International Raceway



## Billhyco (May 15, 2009)

I was doing a few photos for the NC SCCA Bulletin and thought these were ok for my first time panning.  One of them is a little out of focus but I still liked them.  Comments as always are welcomed!!

1.









2.








3.


----------



## tyrsmkr (May 15, 2009)

Those aren't too bad.  I find panning to be one of the most frustrating things to learn :thumbdown:

Advice I could give, would be to leave some space in front of the car.  That way it looks like it has some place to go.  Know what I mean?


----------



## kundalini (May 15, 2009)

I'll be heading to VIR a few times this season just to practice my panning.  tyrsmkr has it right about having more space in front of the car for composition.

Where abouts were you on the course?  I went there once last season and found my best shots were around the curves at the commissary and at the far end by the oak tree.


----------



## Billhyco (May 15, 2009)

typically i would leave more room to give the photo direction, just like doing a portrait.  however the editor of the bulletin wanted everything tightly cropped.  

the first picture was coming taken at the bottom of the "rollercoaster" which is about 2 turns before the front straight.  the last two cars were taken just before the turn coming into the oak tree double right hander.  

something I quickly found out about panning is tree's as a background are quite boring.  I tried to make my "trigger" something of contrasting color in the background.  but man I took soooooo many pictures that ended up just awful.  On top of that at the time I didin't have a mono pod.  I think that would have helped a lot.  These were all handheld.


----------



## kundalini (May 15, 2009)

I had to go back and find these two shots from VIR........

*penis envy #1*

*penis envy #2*  (that's another body sitting on top of that lens)


----------



## Billhyco (May 15, 2009)

kundalini said:


> I had to go back and find these two shots from VIR........
> 
> *penis envy #1*
> 
> *penis envy #2* (that's another body sitting on top of that lens)


 

haha, man i know right!!  a couple weeks ago when the grand-am rolex was in town (see pic 1), the BIG time photographers were there.  All the speedtv, ESPN, Fox Sports....photographers EVERYWHERE with 3-4 cameras and lenses to big to fit in my car!!!  serious envy!!!  

are you able to get credentials to any of the races?


----------



## kundalini (May 15, 2009)

Billhyco said:


> are you able to get credentials to any of the races?


Unfortunately, no.


----------

